

Linux SSD partition alignment tips - gnosis
http://www.void.gr/kargig/blog/2012/01/11/linux-ssd-partition-alignment-tips/

======
MPSimmons
I've theorized that if you set the filesystem block size equivalent to the
erasure block size of the drive, then you could eliminate write amplification.
Thoughts?

